# Has there been a specific person on your mind lately?



## EJ (Aug 23, 2015)

If so, who is it? 

Do you usually wonder about anyone in particular in your life? Or does this rarely ever happen? Out of hateful thinking? A crush? Love? Go into detail.


----------



## Asriel (Aug 23, 2015)

I've been thinking about a former friend of mine for the last several days. He broke it off in February after months of distancing himself from me.

We'd known each other for around 9 years; one of those friendships that started online and grew into real-life. We were close, one of those kinds of people who'd stick by your side through thick and thin.

...but I guess everyone has their limits; he showed his when I told him my deepest darkest secret... that was the beginning of our decline. 

I do usually think about people in my life who've affected me on deep levels. Being an outward person, there've been a lot of those kinds of people. The one above is probably the most impacting. There are moments when it's out of anger or resentment, but most of the time it's just yearning for things to go back to the way they were...


----------



## Kusa (Aug 23, 2015)

"Go into detail"

this is so typical you.

Tell us first.


----------



## EJ (Aug 23, 2015)

Damn that sounds deep.

How long have you been thinking of him for consistently?


----------



## Sumu (Aug 23, 2015)

Oh yes there's a certain female I would like to make my Lady Leopard that has been my mind lately. Unfortunately  I don't think I want go into details.


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 23, 2015)

well simply telling you who might be remiss tbh
there is always someone on my mind tho


----------



## EJ (Aug 23, 2015)

Kusanagi said:


> "Go into detail"
> 
> this is so typical you.
> 
> Tell us first.



I don't see a need to. 




Leopard said:


> Oh yes there's a certain female I would like to make my Lady Leopard that has been my mind lately. Unfortunately  I don't think I want go into details.



I respect that. Good luck, and if you miss the target hone in on another one.


----------



## Asriel (Aug 23, 2015)

like I said, at least several days. It probably started when me and a mutual friend of ours had a long grueling discussion about everything that's transpired due to our separation from each other; schisms in friendships, slander, and all that toxicity.

Hit me like a brick, it's made me wonder over the value of everything we've gone through and what they might be thinking about me now. It sucks... though it's not nearly the first time something like this has happened, but I doubt I'll ever get used to it.


----------



## EJ (Aug 23, 2015)

You'll get used to it. I don't think the average human-mind was met to dwell too much on the past. It fucking hurts and sucks now, but within months to years it'll be over and done with. You walk away a stronger person as well. 

You never truly 'get over it', but you learn to accept things and move on if that makes sense.


----------



## Freechoice (Aug 23, 2015)

I've been thinking about you, Flow


----------



## Asriel (Aug 23, 2015)

Flow said:


> You'll get used to it. I don't think the average human-mind was met to dwell too much on the past. It fucking hurts and sucks now, but within months to years it'll be over and done with. You walk away a stronger person as well.
> 
> You never truly 'get over it', but you learn to accept things and move on if that makes sense.


Oh yeah, I know. This is where I am.

It's just sometimes it doesn't affect my feelings, other times it does -And I've been dealing with this type of on-off feeling with different people like this since 2007. Feels pretty... melancholic. I think that's the right word.


----------



## Venom (Aug 23, 2015)

Yes there is
She can be annoying as fuck
Like
She is capable of annoying me to death
**


----------



## Kusa (Aug 23, 2015)

^
I have no idea who she might be, but she must be pretty awesome for getting on your nerves.


----------



## Moritsune (Aug 23, 2015)

Lately been thinking about a few girls I've passed up the chance to get into relationships with due to their having or wanting kids. Kinda feel bad that I never told them outright what was keeping me from being with them despite their obvious interest in me.


----------



## Sumu (Aug 23, 2015)

Flow said:


> I don't see a need to.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, much appreciated


----------



## EJ (Aug 23, 2015)

Eɾugo said:


> Oh yeah, I know. This is where I am.
> 
> It's just sometimes it doesn't affect my feelings, other times it does -And I've been dealing with this type of on-off feeling with different people like this since 2007. Feels pretty... melancholic. I think that's the right word.



I rememer one time waking up in the middle of the night thinking about this girl I liked in High School and how I never told her how I felt. I felt like a huge failure since I went day by day seeing her and never actually doing anything. It stands to note to this day probably until I die because I hated that feeling of "What if" or "Maybe". It stands tall to me because I hated how pathetic I felt, the fact that I woke up randomly in the night and immediately started thinking about it was random and weird.

I think about fucked up people in my life and how I can never rid myself of them since they are family members, and I hate how they plague my mind and the fact that I act fake around them when I see them.

I cannot wait until I get into a position to show that I'm definitely destined to be more succesful than they ever will be and the shit some of them put me through wasn't enough to keep myself and others down. In a way it kind of motivates me to do well in life and base my short-comings off them.

Sorry if I rambled off a bit lol.


----------



## LesExit (Aug 23, 2015)

Alycia debnam-carey. Can't get her out of my mind, think about the girl all the time


----------



## zoro (Aug 23, 2015)

My ex, although I've spend a lot of time with a friend these past few weeks and I'm starting to think about her a bit too much for my taste. It's probably just replacing a girl with another but the fact that she's a very good friend makes me mad at myself. I'll have to take some distance


----------



## Violence (Aug 23, 2015)

My lover...


----------



## Atlas (Aug 24, 2015)

Yes, there is someone that is on my mind everyday. I wish I could tell her how I feel, but I can't. Too complicated.


----------

